# Set up as an Access Point?

## Budoka

My radio on my laptop can act as an AP...

iw list https://bpaste.net/show/d0f0fbf71fbc

...and I have confirmed this by setting up and successfully using it on my windows partition.

But, my Google-Fu and a Forum search has failed me. Can someone point me to a Wiki or How To that shows how to do this in Gentoo specifically?

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Budoka,

Tell us what the WiFi hardware you have in your laptop.

That the hardware can operate as an AP is required but not enough.

The driver needs to support AP mode too.

Once we know the hardware, we can check the driver.

----------

## Budoka

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Budoka,
> 
> Tell us what the WiFi hardware you have in your laptop.
> 
> That the hardware can operate as an AP is required but not enough.
> ...

 

Thanks Neddy.

I think it is 

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6230 [Rainbow Peak] (rev 34)
```

but here is my entire lspci in case I am not reading/understanding it properly.

```
$ sudo lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b4)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series]

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6230 [Rainbow Peak] (rev 34)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)

04:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Budoka,

Google tells that you need the iwlwifi kernel driver and that Access Point mode is supported. 

You will need to install and configure hostapd

Do make sure that  the WiFi works normally before you add hostapd.  

That will verify that the kernel setup is correct. 

Its also the first question that you will be asked if you have problems with hostapd.

----------

